# Has anyone built a grooming table?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We would like to try to build a basic grooming table. Something with 4 legs, a solid platform maybe 3 feet off the ground, and a neck tie. It seems like it wouldn't be that difficult to build a basic one, but maybe I'm underestimating this project. I'm thinking 4x4's for the leg posts, then a platform big enough for my biggest dog to comfortable stand on, on all fours, and some kind of post at the front of the platform which would rise up straight and have a neck tie.

Anyone built something? I'm just tired of having to crouch over all the time for brushing, nails, ears, etc...!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You can buy a grooming table pretty cheaply, even a hydraulic one that raises and lowers, check out this one for only $154:

Master Equipment Value-Lift Hydraulic Tables | PetEdge.com

Actually that one might be a bit small for a GSD, but there's lots to choose from here:

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/thumbnail.jsp?subCategoryId=192&subCategoryId=191&parentCategoryId=190&categoryId=191&Ns=PRICE_FOR_SOURCE%7c0&N=2389&type=thumbnail&view=75


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I took a plastic table of medium length at Lowes. Marked the legs where I wanted to cut them off. Cut legs with a pipe cutter. Legs fold in To put away. I got a piece of plastic matting to lay on it for footing. It is plenty stable, perfect height, and easy to carry. I bought a grooming arm seperately but seldom use it. Dogs learned to stay.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't want to buy one because I will be keeping this outdoors on the back patio, so it needs to be ok to stay out in crappy weather including a central Indiana winter. I don't groom my guys inside and I definitely don't want to be trucking it in and out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I used to use my agility table as a grooming table the frame was built out of PVC pipe, (legs as well) and I criss-crossed the pvc on the top for sturdiness...Used a nice chunk of plywood for the top, covered with a piece of rubber matting. Screwed it into the PVC, and covered it up in the winter 

I bought the attachment for noosing the dogs when I groomed..worked great.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I don't want to buy one because I will be keeping this outdoors on the back patio, so it needs to be ok to stay out in crappy weather including a central Indiana winter. I don't groom my guys inside and I definitely don't want to be trucking it in and out.


Ah, that makes sense. It should be pretty easy to build a sturdy table. Use at least 3/4 inch plywood (1 inch is better) for the top, and for good footing you can glue on a rubber doormat or a stall mat cut to fit. Then all you need is a grooming arm, you can get one already made that clamps on (stainless steel will hold up better) or you can make an overhead arm out of wood, with eye screws to hold the noose.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks freestep, good suggestion on the mat. I guess the wood might get a bit slippery. Do you think the wood or mat would be cooler on their paws in the summer?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Thanks freestep, good suggestion on the mat. I guess the wood might get a bit slippery. Do you think the wood or mat would be cooler on their paws in the summer?


If you can find a rubber mat that isn't black, that would be the best.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I just bought a picnic table ,but I made a home made ramp. Rocky loves ,loves ,loves "loading up" for a brushing.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I don't want to buy one because I will be keeping this outdoors on the back patio, so it needs to be ok to stay out in crappy weather including a central Indiana winter. I don't groom my guys inside and I definitely don't want to be trucking it in and out.


I'm sure you've thought of this, but make sure and use pressure treated lumber/plywood OR materials that will hold up to being left outside. If you use "normal" deck lumber, it will have to be treated/stained/painted so it holds up to sun/rain/snow. I also encourage people not to forget to treat the cut ends so moisture doesn't wick into the 4X4's and plywood.
As for no-slip mats, you can purchase the cheapo kids mats (they look like puzzle pieces) in lighter colors. I would probably just take the mats on and off the deck each time I used the table. If you don't want to do that, you can purchase screws for flat roofing that have large plastic washers to fasten the mats down.

It should be a pretty simple table and you can modify any free internet plans for a workbench to work.
Good Luck.


----------

